# Colorado trip coming up



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Nobody has any advice?


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

For deal at Copper.... Skifreedeals.com | Home

Buy one get one free if you get 10 gallons of gas at participating Shell stations. 


As for weather forcast.... google it man. Weather.com; weatherbug.com, skireport.com


----------



## ridexnitro (Jan 24, 2011)

I was just at copper yesterday and its pretty good, I wouldn't say it was worth the 90 dollars i paid for a full day. but if you can find a deal the place itself
is really nice. 

loveland ski is a nice enough ski area, and defiantely worth it to go on the second thursday of each month as they sell tickets on these days for 15 dollars all day.

Arapahoe basin is good and fairly close to keystone (went to keystone and abasin on the same day actually) Abasin is good for the price, although it can be a little bit more
extreme with the weather since the base of the mountain starts at 13000 feet. I think i paid 60 dollars here.

Keystone is awesome probably a little more pricey, but if your bud has the 5 mountain pass i think there are guest prices.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

A Basin is at 13000 ft? Maybe at the top. The base is 10,780 ft. If you hike out the North Pole gate to the top of the ridge you'll be over 13k. 

As far as lift ticket deals go, not much for you Zag. I think the best offers have been given. There is absolutely nothing for Aspen that I know of. For other resorts, you can also try the local grocery stores in Denver for lift ticket deals. There are a couple of rental shops in Idaho Springs that also sell discount tickets. It's going to be for the Summit county, Front Range spots. Probably $10 off tops...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL @ the base of A-Basin being 13k!

You do realize that any ski resort in CO that's base was at 13k would suck, right? It would be so icy and windblown that it would just be horrible. Most precipitation falls below 13k and the winds RIP up there. You're in Fort Collins. Take a glance at Longs Peak. How rideable does that look? There are lines there, but there's a whole lot more rock and ice. Not to mention the max vert would be 1440' as Mt. Elbert is the highest peak in the state and it's 14,440'.


----------



## ridexnitro (Jan 24, 2011)

haha my bad. I wrote that right as i woke up. yah 10,000 seems right.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've heard people mention you can find slightly discounted lift tix at King Soopers grocery stores?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> I've heard people mention you can find slightly discounted lift tix at King Soopers grocery stores?


Kingsoopers, Safeway, most of the big guy local ski shops have discount tickets too. Sports Authority, Colorado Ski and Golf, Breeze, Christies. The discounts are all the same.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's always worth a shot taking a peek at Craigslist too. Though this is far more effective late in the season than peak season in my experience.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Just got back from Keystone and Breck last night, the best deal we could find was at the King Sooper grocery store but it was still pricey $312 for 4 day pass. But it was worth it, we had powder everyday and the tree riding was truly awesome!!:thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> Just got back from Keystone and Breck last night, the best deal we could find was at the King Sooper grocery store but it was still pricey $312 for 4 day pass. But it was worth it, we had powder everyday and the tree riding was truly awesome!!:thumbsup:


Ouch! $312 for 4 days?! Good Lord! Man, it's nice living here! At $312, you're only a couple skipped dinners out from a season pass.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah I know that's pricey. If I was able to get out there again this year I would have looked into a pass but unfortunately I will not make out there again until next year. Window ticket prices were much higher, like $97 a day.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For the record, with the exception of a couple mountains, the SWAF (ski-with-a-friend) deals for season pass holders is shit. It's only $10-15 off in most cases.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys!

I know my buddy's Colorado Pass gets me $25-$30 off at Breck and a couple other places (at least it did last year), and I'm definitely going to take advantage of the Shell Ski Free deal at Copper. I'll keep my eye out for some deals at local shops/stores, but I won't hold my breath.

Anyone have any input for the X Games?

Unfortunately it looks like the weather is going to be pretty dry while I'm out there. Summit County got hit pretty hard last week, right? What are my chances of finding good snow a week later? Up here in the PNW we're usually screwed if there's no snow for a week (Casecade concrete!).

No input on which board to bring? I was pretty set on the Highlife, but with no new snow should I switch to the NS SL?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Trees in the far out spots of the resort are going to be your spots to find any powder. Probably going to be tough if we don't get any refreshers over the week. Looks like we'll get some snow early next week. Colorado normally gets it in drips and drabs. After all the snow we've gotten, refreshers generally make it pretty nice riding. That's all you need. I'd bring the SL.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> It's always worth a shot taking a peek at Craigslist too. Though this is far more effective late in the season than peak season in my experience.



I have been seeing a lot of tickets to A-basin on craigslist going for $30 or so. I think they they gave them out recently at a Nuggets game.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> Thanks for the input guys!
> 
> I know my buddy's Colorado Pass gets me $25-$30 off at Breck and a couple other places (at least it did last year), and I'm definitely going to take advantage of the Shell Ski Free deal at Copper. I'll keep my eye out for some deals at local shops/stores, but I won't hold my breath.


With the Colorado pass discount you get from a buddy, the tickets at Breck end up being either 80 or 83 bucks. I forget how much exactly, but it comes out to be a couple bucks less than the half-day tickets. I have a friend that works for an airline and he gets tickets for himself and two friends per day for like $68. Grocery store lift tickets are the least discounted but it still beats having to shell out 96 at Breck or over 100 at Vail and BC.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe try getting tickets from scalpers in the parking lots. Just be careful. Another good bet is to 'borrow' a season pass from someone who isn't using it that day. None of the ticket scanners will look hard enough at it to determine if you're the actual season pass holder.(You need to be the same sex and within 10yrs of their age)

Your going to be tough pressed to find powder a week after a storm but it's not impossible. You'll be heavily reliant on your buddy's secret stashes. or maybe the lack of storms will result in low avalanche danger and you could roll the dice on some treed slackcountry. (Bring a beacon and shovel of course)

I'd go with the SL. It was developed and tested on those very slopes.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ElChupocabra said:


> Another good bet is to 'borrow' a season pass from someone who isn't using it that day.


That's a great way to cost your buddy his pass. Yeah, you'll probably get away with it if you guys look similar, but I'd never let anyone borrow my pass because I'm not getting my pass yanked because you're a fucking cheapskate.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The borrowing a pass thing is a bad idea. Lifties get paid for busting people with borrowed passes. Used to be $50 a pop. It's not unlike the resort to call the sheriff too and bust the pass user. The pass holder can get in legal trouble too, though most often they just lose their pass. Having to make a court appearance in Colorado for your violation can be costly even if you are let off. This is just not recommended.

Buying passes off of the half day riders is recommended. Just make sure you are not being watched. Resorts are pissy about this too, but it's pretty hard to bust.


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

Do NOT borrow a season pass. The scanners they use show a picture of the pass-holder. My wife got questioned once at Keystone because the information on the scanner said she was a male. She had to show her ID before they let her on the gondola.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

t-mac said:


> Do NOT borrow a season pass. The scanners they use show a picture of the pass-holder. My wife got questioned once at Keystone because the information on the scanner said she was a male. She had to show her ID before they let her on the gondola.


I had that happen to me last year. The picture on my pass was correct, but when the pass was scanned, it was showing a picture of some girl on their scanners. I had to go into the office and have a new one made.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, just got back from the trip and had a blast. Didn't pay full price on any of the five day passes I bought. Used the Shell Ski Free deal for Copper, and a combination of Buddy Passes and "ski with a friend" passes for Breck, Vail, and Beaver Creek (from $59 to $84). I had a great time, especially last Saturday at Breck with a ton of new snow! I'm writing a trip report that I'll post before the week is out.


----------

